# jbl aquabase plus question



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

ok, ive bought some of this stuff for my small arcadia tank. the question is do i use like ADA AS? as in not covering with small grain gravel like the packaging suggests? can i leave it as it is and plant straight in to it?

thanks 

mark


----------



## JamesM (9 Aug 2008)

Is that the sand like stuff? I'm pretty sure that can be used on its own or under gravel, etc. I've used it in all 4 of my tanks - some on its own and some mixed with other stuff.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

it needs capping, otherwise when planting it creates a big mess (hence the why the packaging suggests)


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

thanks chaps  



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it needs capping, otherwise when planting it creates a big mess



guess you found out the hard way?


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sort of, where my sand is really shallow, it pulls a bit up when planting, not to bad though


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

hows your results been with it?   any good?

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

yes, i use it in my 60l, as you can see, everything is growin well! I thought you were an ADA man anyway?


----------

